# code for resection of uterine horn



## KathyBenson (Nov 13, 2007)

My dr. had a woman w/15-16 wk fetal demise in the left nondominant uterine horn.  (bicornuate uterus). The procedures are:

Explo laparotomy, left uterine horn resection w/removal of fetal demise.

She failed induction, so the surgery was performed.

I've looked at every possible code, but nothing fits except possibly 58540, but that's not quite it either.  Plus w/removal of the fetal demise and resection, I just don't know.

Can anyone help me???
Thanks,
Kathy
OB/GYN


----------



## hswift (Nov 19, 2007)

*Code for resection of uterine horn*

For the treatment of the fetal demise - I would use 59100 - Hysterotomy, abdominal.  Description of the code includes removal of products of conception.
Not sure about the procedure he performed on the bicornate uterus - suggest you review the OP note and speak with the MD - possibly 58540.  If both are used, you need to list the highest RVU first and may need modifiers on the additional surgery.
Helen Swift
Pennsylvania


----------



## nielynco (May 19, 2022)

KathyBenson said:


> My dr. had a woman w/15-16 wk fetal demise in the left nondominant uterine horn.  (bicornuate uterus). The procedures are:
> 
> Explo laparotomy, left uterine horn resection w/removal of fetal demise.
> 
> ...


I would say the work is more closely akin to code 59136, removal is ectopic pregnancy with partial removal of uterus.


----------

